# Just How Good Are They?



## Pjam (Oct 18, 2012)

A very very general question I know, but a vital question for some one new.

So far I've kept my collection to Swiss Watches. Some with English names on them and some with US names but basically Swiss. How do Russian watches compare?

Sorry if it's a really daft thing to ask ............. I'm guessing some are good, some are bad. Just like very thing else.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Generally speaking, Russki pieces (vintage) tend to be very robust and workmanlike, often not a lot of finesse, but strongly made and chunky.

Individual makes do vary, Vostok (Boctok) produce the famous Amphibian and Komaander ranges. Raketa, Pobeda, Slava (Cjiaba) also made differing ranges of dress and other watches, very few of which could be classed as poor.

HTH a tad, buy one,try one, you'll be convinced and not disappointed I'd suspect, excellent VFM!


----------



## Oliverb (Sep 3, 2012)

I have been a watch enthusiast and collector for more than 50 years. Recently, I picked up several Russian made watches - both new and old. Basically I agree with 35 Jewel but all is not perfect with the newer Russian offerings. I have two new Vostoks that are defective. One won't run at all - seems the mainspring is slipping in the barrel, and the other runs when it feels like it. When it does run, it keeps scary accurate time, then it gets a fit and will only run a few seconds at a time. I find this troubling with new watches. With a vintage watch, I expect issues that will be resolved with servicing. Others have experienced similar problems with new Russian watches. Seems a shame to have to put out even more money to send them back for warranty service.


----------



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

Vintage Russian watches mainly was designed for one purpose - to tell the time. Most of the movements are bonehead-proof (Ð´ÑƒÑ€Ð°ÐºÐ¾-ÑƒÑÑ‚Ð¾Ð¹Ñ‡Ð¸Ð²Ñ‹Ðµ). So You shouldn't expect details and finish of high or even middle level. The accuracy is not so good too. Their advantages are: the price, the easy of maintenance (a lot of spare parts and movements), the water resistance (Amphibia is 200 m.), etc.

Of course, there are exceptions - Poljot deluxe, Strela 3017 - they have good look and not so solid movements. Some pocket Molnija look good too. 3313 is a nice and solid chronograph movement.

Unfortunately the "new" Russian watches are based on old-stock movements from USSR era. They have modern look, but I think they are overpriced, trying to explore the combination of the reliability of the old movements and the new design.


----------



## Pjam (Oct 18, 2012)

mel said:


> HTH a tad, buy one,try one, you'll be convinced and not disappointed I'd suspect, excellent VFM!


It helps, yes. Thanks Mel.

I think I should........ though I don't know what I'm doing and will have to go buy appearance! But I feel an exciting new Christmas present coming on 

I remember an impulse buy at a Bulgarian street market, years ago, when I had little interest. I'll have to find it at my parents house. I seem to think it have three little jets with con trails


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

I have this amphibia auto. Bought after seeing a few on the forum. It was Â£40ish delivered from Russia. Feels quite robust except for the strap which seems a bit flimsy, but actually wears quite comfortably. It is quite accurate as well, well within 10seconds per day. I also like the fact it can be wound up even though its auto. My 2 year old has had his hands on it a couple of times and it still goes strong....) Thinking I'd like another. The wobbly stem takes a little getting used to though.


----------



## Pjam (Oct 18, 2012)

Littlelegs said:


> I have this amphibia auto. Bought after seeing a few on the forum. It was Â£40ish delivered from Russia. Feels quite robust except for the strap which seems a bit flimsy, but actually wears quite comfortably. It is quite accurate as well, well within 10seconds per day.


That's very nice! and within 10 secs a day is good enough for anyone IMO. I'm getting more and more interested


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Generally speaking USSR watches, underrated, robust, I have loads of old USSRs some have not been serviced & are still going strong 40/50 + years later. Some have great quality calibres and even give the top end Swiss a run for there money, like the Vympel/Luch 2209, Poljot 29 Jewel autos, plus the Vostok precision's all IMHO of course  (Vostok pic stolen from the web) & there are loads more, like the double barrel calibre from Slava etc etc

So very good & underrated  Check out this post for the amazing variety

http://www.thewatchf...l=&fromsearch=1


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I've always thought of Russian watches like I did Russian cameras. OK as a budget buy but lacking finesse. I have never seen a high quality Russian watch although I concede they may exist - it's just that you don't see people wearing them.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

sekonda seem to be doing ok worldwide for a russian watch brand


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Barryboy said:


> I've always thought of Russian watches like I did Russian cameras. OK as a budget buy but lacking finesse.


That reminds me of a review one of the camera mags did in the `70`s on the Zenith E which mentioned that they were the sort of camera you could take to an Irish wedding, use as a club in the drunken reception punch-up then use to take photos of the results afterwards :bangin:







:rofl:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I liked my Zenith, took some good photeys with it and it looked like it should, solid and chunky. Still have a Praktica B series and lenses - had two at one time put one on the bay and it went ridiculously high to a collector in East Germany :lol:

Coals *back* to Newcastle :rofl2:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

russain watches are great (on nato)

:yes:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

The following post has been altered in the interests of good taste (& spelling)...



Rotundus said:


> russian watches are great ( but not on natos)
> 
> :yes:


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

chris.ph said:


> sekonda seem to be doing ok worldwide for a russian watch brand


I don't think that Sekonda has a Russian connection any longer. Not sure when it ended, but would guess the early 90s?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Rotundus said:


> russain watches are great (on nato)
> 
> :yes:


That's just the radiation talking :nuke: :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> I don't think that Sekonda has a Russian connection any longer. Not sure when it ended, but would guess the early 90s?


Around that time, yes. They are owned by a British company that doesn't make them. They are only market and rebranded by Sekonda but imported from Asia. Sekonda also has other sub-brands I can't remember now except for those ladies watches full of fake diamonds - Seksy.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Kutusov said:


> Rotundus said:
> 
> 
> > russain watches are great (on nato)
> ...


nah, just americium and bariun this week. back to cobalt and tecnetium next week... :tease:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Rotundus said:


> nah, just americium and bariun this week. back to cobalt and tecnetium next week... :tease:


That's just like kids and heroin... you begin with americium and bariun saying it's less harmful than cigarettes and then you suddenly find your self in a gutter craving for weapons grade uranium... just say no!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> Draygo said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think that Sekonda has a Russian connection any longer. Not sure when it ended, but would guess the early 90s?
> ...


Sekonda is owned by Time Products (UK) limited, a Leicester based company that also owns the Services trade mark.


----------



## m cruickshank (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## m cruickshank (Dec 15, 2012)

here's my trusty 03804 chrono which i've had for many years, love wearing this watch, never let me down regarding reliability , unfortunatly the winding stem and crown fell out some time ago and i've not been able to find a replacement, apparently its a common fault with these watches,bit of a pain when it comes to a battery chang or putting the clocks forward/back .nevertheless a lovely watch.


----------



## Afka (Jul 13, 2012)

Russian watches are indeed great. Especially Soviet watches. They just work, often tens of years in a row without any service. As I have many Raketa watches I can say, that the same Raketa models (example - perpetual calender) produced in 80s (that means Soviet time) have much better quality than same models produced in 90s or even later. One point is the lower level quality control. The other one is, that when you look inside then you see, that some parts were replaced in 90s with cheaper materials like plastic or sometimes they are even missing at all.


----------

